# LA County Measure M Passes



## seat38a (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, looks like Los Angeles County will soon have the best mass transit system in the US. They measure passed and here is a look at the future of the counties public transit system. Unlike BART, or DC's Metro, there will measure M also dedicates money to keeping the system in a SOGR.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 12, 2016)

I wonder if this will help Los Angeles receive the 2024 Olympics.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 12, 2016)

Andrew said:


> I wonder if this will help Los Angeles receive the 2024 Olympics.


It should, many of these projects can be speeded up now with Measure M money, through borrowing money now and paying it back with future revenue from measure M. That should have many of the projects done and ready for the Olympics. Right now, other than Los Angeles, not really sure if Paris and Budapest are willing to take the big financial risk. It just may turn into the same situation as the 84 Olympics, where Los Angeles gets it by being the last one standing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2016)

SOGR - State Of Good Repair, I think. I had to look it up.


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 12, 2016)

KmH said:


> SOGR - State Of Good Repair, I think. I had to look it up.


If you had to look it up, you've been thankfully spared a certain snarky Internet presence.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 12, 2016)

KmH said:


> SOGR - State Of Good Repair, I think. I had to look it up.


Yup that is exactly what it means  I think this is the most important aspect of the measure M. BART in the bay area pretty much has to rebuild the system now since the original system has reached the end of life. They had to go back to the voters for money to rebuild the system. Lucky for them it passed. Never though there would be a day where the media would call Los Angeles's system the "Envy Of The Bay Area," but it looks like that is where it is headed.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 13, 2016)

seat38a said:


> Well, looks like Los Angeles County will soon have the best mass transit system in the US.



Ahem, New York would like to have a word with you.


----------



## afigg (Nov 13, 2016)

Texan Eagle said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Well, looks like Los Angeles County will soon have the best mass transit system in the US.
> ...


Agreed. NYC has by far the most extensive heavy rail rapid transit system and regional rail systems in the US. LA is going to make huge strides over the next 20 to 30 years with this additional funding (assuming politicians don't get elected and stall or kill parts of it sometime in the next several decades), but LA will still lag behind NYC. Especially in grade separated heavy rail lines. And in regional rail lines that provide useful 7 day a week transportation options to outlying towns and communities like LIRR, MNRR, NJT do.

If the system that is shown in the map gets built, LA will join the ranks of the "second" tier US cities in terms of their transit systems. The second tier being Chicago, Boston, Philly, DC, SF. So will Seattle if the Sound Transit 3 lines get built. Denver, Atlanta could be in the conversation someday as "second tier" as well.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 14, 2016)

afigg said:


> If the system that is shown in the map gets built, LA will join the ranks of the "second" tier US cities in terms of their transit systems. The second tier being Chicago, Boston, Philly, DC, SF. So will Seattle if the Sound Transit 3 lines get built. Denver, Atlanta could be in the conversation someday as "second tier" as well.


Having taken public transit in many US cities, I would say the tiers are-

Tier 1: New York, Chicago (plenty of subway and commuter lines)

Tier 2: Boston, Philly, DC, Atlanta, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Francisco (multiple subway and/or light rail and/or commuter rail lines)

Tier 3: Miami, Minneapolis, Denver, Salt Lake City, San Diego, Seattle etc (couple of light rail and/or commuter lines, working their way up)

Tier 4 anyone? Cities with motto "Eh, What are trains?"


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Nov 14, 2016)

seat38a said:


> Well, looks like Los Angeles County will soon have the best mass transit system in the US. The measure passed and here is a look at the future of the county's public transit system.


http://urbanrail.net/am/lsan/los-angeles.htm

Here's a link to the current L.A. system -- along with a map for almost every subway and light rail line in the world.


----------

